# Will my Pc Bottleneck?



## Rockyragz (Mar 27, 2011)

The Config is:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.8Ghz processor
2 GB DDR Ram
ATI Radeon HD 4350 1GB DDR2 Graphic Card

My Rig wont play latest games. i am thinking of purchasing a graphic card 9800GT for playing games like Crysis 2, GTA4 etc. Will the Processor Bottleneck the performance. Would I Be able to play games smoothly?
I Cant Change my processor due to some reasons
Helpp Guyzzz


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 27, 2011)

Noo..
Dont do that your proccy cant play those mentioned games and other new games..
GTA 4 in a 1.8Ghz proccy  jeez..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2011)

Post your full config with ur budget for GPU..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 28, 2011)

Not worth it. When you upgrade GPU the next thing that arrive is about the power supply. You're much better off saving more money and buying a new setup.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2011)

@ OP - post a cpu-z screenshot of your cpu and what's your mobo ( manufacturer and model no. ) ??

if you have a good mobo you might be able to OC the cpu with a decent cooler.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2011)

^still, does it worth? aftermarket cooler and 9800gt with athlon 3000+? IMO, better total overhaul!!


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

Not worth at all. Pretty sure of the fact that you are also running your machine on an average PSU.

Athlon 64 3000+ will be a bottleneck for the games you mentioned, definitely. Better get a new config.



ajai5777 said:


> GTA 4 in a 1.8Ghz proccy  jeez..


well, that thing is still faster than a Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2011)

but here's what Op has said on first post :



> I Cant Change my processor due to some reasons



So I just suggested what he can do best with his current cpu - moreover if he gets a cooler like Hyper 212+ he can be able to use with his next rig for sure as this supports a wide variety of cpus


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2011)

ico said:


> well, that thing is still faster than a Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz.


Really? I dont know much about the older AMD processors.
How can be a 1.8Ghz proccy  faster than a 3ghz proccy? Is it a dual core ?


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Really? I dont know much about the older AMD processors.
> How can be a 1.8Ghz proccy  faster than a 3ghz proccy?


Pentiums were this bad compared to Athlons. Similar to the way how a 3.1 Ghz Sandy Bridge Core-i5 is faster than a higher clocked Phenom II. Architecture.



ajai5777 said:


> Is it a dual core ?


Single core.



topgear said:


> but here's what Op has said on first post :
> 
> So I just suggested what he can do best with his current cpu - moreover if he gets a cooler like Hyper 212+ he can be able to use with his next rig for sure as this supports a wide variety of cpus


Still not worth at all. He needs a new system if he really wants to play games.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

yep, OCing that single core cpu won't give OP much performance gain for the new games of these days.

@ OP - try get a new mobo+cpu+ram combo and if you are getting that card as a gift ( and you have a decent PSU ) to run that card then try playing crysis 2 and GTA4 with it on your aged rig and see what happens !


----------

